# Mild insomnia & reading preparation



## Xanados (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm writing this at 1:30 in the morning. The only thing I know is that it's incredibley warm in my room, even in the winter, and my bed feels like I'm sleeping on an anvil. Simply put, I have a mild case of insomnia. I can't seem to read without being fully awake, which has become something increasingly difficult to achieve. As usual, my brain finally shut downs at about 3 and as a result I'm too tired to read. I've been like this for about 2 years, but I was okay with it until my mind and body realized I need sleep. I'm just not getting any.

It takes at least 8 hours sleep and a nice shower to be able to read properly, so that I'm wide awake. 

What about yourselves?

Edit: I just realized I've posted this in the "Writing Questions" section. That was not my intent.  Blame the lack of sleep.


----------

